# [Bitte um Kaufempfehlung] 2m Spinnrute, Wurfgewicht 15-45g gesucht



## tmoii (30. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen.

Aktuell bin ich auf der Suche nach einer kurzen Spinnrute. Am liebsten so zwischen 1,80m und 2,00m Länge und ein Wurfgewicht von etwa 15-45g. Die Rute soll hauptsächlich zum angeln auf Hecht eingesetzt werden. Preislich möchte ich gerne unter 60 Euro bleiben falls das möglich ist.

Es sollte eine Steckrute sein und die Transportlänge von 1 Meter nicht viel überschreiten.

Ich besitze bereits eine Daiwa Silver Creek Rute mit 1,80m und Wurfgewicht von 3-14g, aber ich denke die hält einen ordentlichen Hecht nicht aus oder?

Im Internet habe ich mir ein paar Ruten gesucht aber weiß nicht wirklich ob und was davon etwas für mich wäre, da ich ja noch Anfänger bin:

https://www.angel-domaene.de/wft-jdm-pro-spin-16-42g-1-95m--18280.html
https://www.nordfishing77.at/daiwa-crossfire-spin-210cm-10-40g-7621
https://www.nordfishing77.at/saenger-pro-t-black-fta-45-210cm-15-45g-8750

(Hoffentlich darf ich hier Links zu Produkten posten)

Habt ihr vielleicht noch ein paar Vorschläge für mich? 

Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe.
Falls das hier das falsche Unterforum ist, bitte gerne verschieben, danke.

|wavey:


----------



## Leech (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: [Bitte um Kaufempfehlung] 2m Spinnrute, Wurfgewicht 15-45g gesucht*

Also ich habe schon ordentliche Hechte mit meiner Daiwa Sweepfire UL Rute geborgen - die Kontrolle ist an so einer weichen Rute natürlich was anderes als an einer richtigen Hechtrute.
In der Größenordnung um die zwei Meter wird es echt schwer was dafür zu finden - da hast du halt nur Bootsangeln fürs vertikale Fischen und nichtdie typische Spinnrute.
Die Kogha Viper Spin gibts in einer Länge von 2,10 Metern mit 20-60 Gramm Wurfgewicht, kostet 27,99€ (mit der 2,70m Rute habe ich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht).
Andere Lösungen könnte eine Shimano Scimitar BX sein.


 Die Ruten aus deiner Liste könnten alle funktionieren-die JMD würde ich nicht nutzen wollen. Die JMD wäre mir persönlich zu weich. Die Crossfire ist vermutlich ganz ordentlich. Zu der Sänger-Rute kann ich nix sagen.


----------



## Fragezeichen (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: [Bitte um Kaufempfehlung] 2m Spinnrute, Wurfgewicht 15-45g gesucht*

Ohne die selber in der Hand gehabt zu haben, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass eine Penzill Vertical Spin vielleicht dem entspricht was du suchst.

Wenn die Vertical auch so ausfällt wie die leichteren, die ich kenne, und sich trotz des Vertical im Namen anständig werfen lässt könnte die als leichte Hechtrute durchaus taugen. Die mir bekannten sind relativ brettig und kräftig, in den unteren Wurfgewichten auch deutlich untertrieben.

Vielleicht findest du ja ein paar Erfahrungsberichte und eine gebrauchte für kleines Geld. Aber wie gesagt, ich habe da keine eigene Erfahrung mit, daher stell meine "Empfehlung" (ist eher geraten) mal ganz hinten an.


----------



## Peter_Piper (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Bitte um Kaufempfehlung] 2m Spinnrute, Wurfgewicht 15-45g gesucht*



Leech schrieb:


> Also ich habe schon ordentliche Hechte mit meiner Daiwa Sweepfire UL Rute geborgen - die Kontrolle ist an so einer weichen Rute natürlich was anderes als an einer richtigen Hechtrute.


...und ich hab schon mit 'ner UL-Rute 2 Meter Waller gebändigt Spaß beiseite, kann klappen - muss es aber nicht! Gerade Anfängern sollte man so was nicht raten. 


Leech schrieb:


> Die Ruten aus deiner Liste *könnten* alle funktionieren-die JMD würde ich nicht nutzen wollen. Die JMD wäre mir persönlich zu weich. Die Crossfire ist vermutlich ganz ordentlich. Zu der Sänger-Rute kann ich nix sagen.


Und so scheiden sich die Geister. Ich habe alle drei schon geangelt, bzw. Test geangelt! Meine erste Wahl wäre die WFT JDM (finde die WG 42 überhaupt nicht weich), gefolgt von der etwas allroundiger Pro-T Black FTA Spin. Auf dem"letzten" Platz landet bei mir die Daiwa.
Aber warum muss die Rute so kurz sein? So viele Hindernisse an den Spots, oder andere Gründe?

P.S. Von den normalen Kogha Viper Ruten kann ich nur abraten!
P.P.S. hast du keinen Dealer in der Nähe, dem du dein Vorhaben schildern kannst und bei dem du einfach ein paar Ruten probe wedeln kannst?


----------



## hecht99 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Bitte um Kaufempfehlung] 2m Spinnrute, Wurfgewicht 15-45g gesucht*

Die Frage ist halt welche Ködergrößen du benutzen willst. Ich kann dir für Wobbler und Gufi bis 12cm (max. 12 Gramm Kopf) eine Gunki Yurai empfehlen, müsstest allerdings an die 80 Euro noch berappen. Dafür super Rute, die Spaß macht. Hab eine in 2,10 und 35gr. WG als kurze Spaßrute für Zander/Barsch und Beifanghechte. 80+ Hechte stellen kein Problem dar.
 Wenn es in Richtung richtiger Hechtköder (15cm +) geht, würde ich mich in Richtung Jerkruten mal umschauen.


----------



## tmoii (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Bitte um Kaufempfehlung] 2m Spinnrute, Wurfgewicht 15-45g gesucht*

Hi zusammen.

Ich war leider die letzten Tage verhindert, deshalb antworte ich erst jetzt.

Die WFT hat mir bisher auch am besten zugesagt, allerdings kenne ich die Marke nicht und weiß nicht ob das gute Qualität ist.

Die Rute sollte so kurz sein weil ich gerne viel damit laufe und durch Gebüsch und Wälder "krieche" und auch an engen stellen auswerfe. Und weit werfen muss ich auch nicht.

Ich habe genau einen Händler in der Nähe und der hat leider keine so kurzen Ruten da. Deshalb suche ich meinen Rat lieber bei euch.

Jerkruten werde ich mir mal ansehen, danke für den Tipp.

Vielen Dank euch allen!


----------



## tmoii (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Bitte um Kaufempfehlung] 2m Spinnrute, Wurfgewicht 15-45g gesucht*

Kurzes Update.


Diese Rute ist mir gerade über den Weg gelaufen bzw wurde mir von einem Kollegen empfohlen:


https://www.angelplatz.de/dam-effzett-nova-spin-2-10m-12-42g--aa1274


Entweder in der 12-42g oder der 15-53g Variante.


Kennt die jemand von euch auch?


----------



## spike999 (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Bitte um Kaufempfehlung] 2m Spinnrute, Wurfgewicht 15-45g gesucht*

Ich kann auch nichts schlechtes über die DAM Rute sagen,hab sie für den junior angeschafft und der ist begeistert...


----------



## Rannebert (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Bitte um Kaufempfehlung] 2m Spinnrute, Wurfgewicht 15-45g gesucht*

Die 12-42g Variante in 2.10m hab ich hier auch stehen.
Ist eine ganz taugliche Rute, allerdings steht die Frage nach den Ködern, die Du so werfen willst im Raume.
Als Gummirute funktioniert sie gut, ich würde mit ihr allerdings ungerne über längere Zeit starke Vibrationsköder fischen wollen. Das wird dann schon recht unangenehm, für dauerhaftes Wobbeln oder Spinner kurbeln ist die mir zu straff.


----------



## tmoii (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Bitte um Kaufempfehlung] 2m Spinnrute, Wurfgewicht 15-45g gesucht*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Die 12-42g Variante in 2.10m hab ich hier auch stehen.
> Ist eine ganz taugliche Rute, allerdings steht die Frage nach den Ködern, die Du so werfen willst im Raume.
> Als Gummirute funktioniert sie gut, ich würde mit ihr allerdings ungerne über längere Zeit starke Vibrationsköder fischen wollen. Das wird dann schon recht unangenehm, für dauerhaftes Wobbeln oder Spinner kurbeln ist die mir zu straff.




Danke für die Info. Ich habe noch nicht ganz herausgelesen, warum sie bei Vibrationsködern eher unangenehm wird. Meinst du weil die Vibration durch die starre Rute direkt in die Hand geht und nicht durch die Rute abgefedert wird?


Ich würde eine neue Rute schon gerne sowohl für Gummifische als auch Blinker, Spinner und Wobbler benutzen.


----------



## Rannebert (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Bitte um Kaufempfehlung] 2m Spinnrute, Wurfgewicht 15-45g gesucht*



tmoii schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Ich habe noch nicht ganz herausgelesen, warum sie bei Vibrationsködern eher unangenehm wird. Meinst du weil die Vibration durch die starre Rute direkt in die Hand geht und nicht durch die Rute abgefedert wird?




Genau, da kommt schon recht viel Vibration im Arm an, mir ist das auf Dauer zu unangenehm. Wobei das natürlich auch rein subjektiv ist, manch anderer wird damit voller Freude die ganze Köderpalette durchfischen.


Aber für das Geld ist das nun wirklich keine schlechte Rute, und reine Allrounder gibt es sowieso nur sehr wenige am Markt. DIE Rute für alle Köder zu finden wird schwierig, irgendwo muss man immer Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## tmoii (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Bitte um Kaufempfehlung] 2m Spinnrute, Wurfgewicht 15-45g gesucht*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Genau, da kommt schon recht viel Vibration im Arm an, mir ist das auf Dauer zu unangenehm. Wobei das natürlich auch rein subjektiv ist, manch anderer wird damit voller Freude die ganze Köderpalette durchfischen.
> 
> 
> Aber für das Geld ist das nun wirklich keine schlechte Rute, und reine Allrounder gibt es sowieso nur sehr wenige am Markt. DIE Rute für alle Köder zu finden wird schwierig, irgendwo muss man immer Kompromisse eingehen.




Danke für die Erklärung.


Ich denke ich werde dann mal mein Glück mit dieser Rute versuchen!


----------

